# Friends for my Guppies?



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi 
I have a 5gal tank with 3 male guppies. I've had them for quite some time now, since late August. I was wondering if I could get them any friends for their tank? I know probably not anymore fish will fit, but could some other aquarium critters work? Also, if any other fish would fit, which ones and how many of each?
Thanks for any suggestions!
(Note: I'm trying to upgrade them to a 10 gal..just have to get Mom to agree.)


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Maybe some ghost shrimp or amano shrimp.... Because I don't think that you can have any more fish in their


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking maybe some shrimp...wish they didn't scare me so much xD


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Nothing more in the 5g. If you get the 10g you could add 2 more guppies and a few shrimpies!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

IMO, you are overstocked in the 5 gallon already. Guppies poop a lot for their size and are pretty active swimmers. I would upgrade them to the 10 gallon if you can get your mum onboard and then consider either some cories or some more guppies.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Shrimps scare me, sort of. Lucky for me this store near me called Fin&Feather has terrible bettas , but all of their other fish are GREAT! They have the most gorgeous guppies. I think right now they have some "tuxedo guppies", you know the ones with half white half black fins and red fins.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> IMO, you are overstocked in the 5 gallon already. Guppies poop a lot for their size and are pretty active swimmers. I would upgrade them to the 10 gallon if you can get your mum onboard and then consider either some cories or some more guppies.


I know  I wish she would let me...but she said no more fish  as soon as my room is built on to, so it's bigger...I AM SO GOING CRAZY ON THE FISH AND NO ONE CAN STOP ME!! *evil laugh* Be afraid...be very, very afraid... >



BettaMommy531rip said:


> Shrimps scare me, sort of. Lucky for me this store near me called Fin&Feather has terrible bettas , but all of their other fish are GREAT! They have the most gorgeous guppies. I think right now they have some "tuxedo guppies", you know the ones with half white half black fins and red fins.


They scare me too xD Ooh, those are pretty!! I have 2 cobras and one blue one with purple and orange in his tail


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

cool! you seem like you know quite a bit about guppies, can you post on my "Guppy tank?" thread?


----------

